
Time to ‘Guitar Hero’ the Guitar? - robg
http://www.guardian.co.uk/music/musicblog/2009/jan/06/popandrock
======
computerofmeat
Yeah who knows how much damage has been done to pop music by people who can
actually operate the various machines and instruments needed to create it.
Because if there's one thing that pop music is lacking these days it's a
general feeling of vapid, amateurish, imposterism. Because every time I hear
an autotune on a vocal or see American Idol playing on the tv I thank god that
I'm not having to experience the music of nerdy dullards like Led Zeppelin or
Aretha Franklin. Oh wait, that's the exact opposite of my opinion.

------
hernan7
Summary of the article: English tongue-in-cheek humor.

One could say that the Akai MPC is the "button guitar" that the article claims
for. It's not as nice-looking as a Stratocaster, though.

